# Stainless Steel Tierods For Outlander 1000



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

I bent a tierod on a 2013 Outlander 1000, I dont want to go back stock. Where is a good place to buy a stainless replacement from?


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

Wouldn't stainless bend more easily than a stock tie rod? I'm pretty sure American Star sells HD steel tie rods for the outties...


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

NO stainless definatley doesnt bend more easily, i have bought stainless tierods for a lot of other fourwheelers just cant find hem for this one.


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks mac, i just looked up american star and they have exactly what im looking for, they are stainless steel though.


----------

